# Christians are the world's gravest danger to peace, not Muslims.



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

World military strength by religion 

Nuclear weapons 

Christian nations: United States, France, Britain, Russia 
Muslim nations: Pakistan 
Hindu nations: India 
Jewish nations: Israel 
Yearning for religion nations: China, North Korea (3 bombs) 

Military spending, induding nuclear armed 

Christian nations: approx. $1 trillion per annum, mainly United States 
All other religions combined: approx $200 billion annum, mainly China 

Christians are the world s gravest danger to peace not Muslims. Christians can kill the planet. - Democratic Underground

crazy crazy world...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 17, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.



Yeah, I think he's a prime candidate for some kind special Darwin Award.

"Natural Selection" my ass.  This one slipped through the process some how


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.
> ...



Yeah...I mean who knew Pakistan was the only nation in the M.E. that is Muslim.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 17, 2015)

A crock of shit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2015)

This is what liberals believe.  That's why liberals support the jihad.  Muslims are just the liberal army to rid the world of Christians.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is what liberals believe.  That's why liberals support the jihad.  Muslims are just the liberal army to rid the world of Christians.


Still singing that old song???


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.


love your ignorance
tell me please is it difficult or extremely difficult to face up to real things?
maybe you think that crusaders came to Jerusalem just to go sightseeing?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2015)

Absurd troll thread


----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Absurd troll thread


Well, threads claiming that 'we should ban Islam in the US' or 'How to stop Islam?' or 'Why the US has to save the World from China and Russia' are not absurd threads but this thread demonstrating the statistics and facts is absurd thread.
ok


----------



## Freewill (Jan 17, 2015)

OMG there will be 10 threads started this year alone on how the US is not a Christian nation.  Can you guys at least get your talking points in line?  I thought that was what the dailykos was all about.

Until some nation you call "Christian" uses those nuclear weapons how about STFU?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.
> ...



*Hold on....They are going to tell you that was a lonnnnng time ago and doesn't count anymore.  

In the meantime.....3000 U.S. citizens killed by AQ on 9/11.
We retaliate: 100,000 U.S. soldiers were assembled in Kuwait for the invasion of Iraq in 2003.  
Death toll of Iraqi citizens is estimated at 200,000.  

I know they are stupid, but simple math escapes them, too. 
*


----------



## EatMorChikin (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Absurd troll thread
> ...



Excuse me? Statistics and facts? What statistics and facts have you shown in this complete lunatic thread? Pakistan is the only muslim nation, that is a hard fail. And Pakistan has nuclear weapons btw. 

Fact is islam is the greatest threat we face, keep that head buried in the sand, or up islams ass. It's people like you, who hand western nations over to islam.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 17, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



*Who has handed a western country to Islam?  
And if someone did, who did they give it to?  
Islam is spread over all seven continents with the concentration in southeast Asia. 
Who was the lucky Islamist and which country did he get?
Did some billionaire in Djakarta get Iceland?

More U.S. citizens died from alcoholism this year than terrorist attacks by jihadists.
The greatest real threat to America is alcohol and drug abuse.  *


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...



As Mark Twain once said.

"*Religion was invented when the first Con Man met the First Fool*."

Or as George Carlin once said, "*Religion Is Bullshit*.

".


----------



## EatMorChikin (Jan 17, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Who has handed a western country to Islam?
> And if someone did, who did they give it to?
> Islam is spread over all seven continents with the concentration in southeast Asia.
> Who was the lucky Islamist and which country did he get?
> ...



Several countries in the west are being handed over to koranimals. And people who die from liquor do that to themselves. But I suppose you are one of those progressive idiots, who side with anything that is anto christian.


----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Excuse me? Statistics and facts? What statistics and facts have you shown in this complete lunatic thread? Pakistan is the only muslim nation, that is a hard fail. And Pakistan has nuclear weapons btw.
> 
> Fact is islam is the greatest threat we face, keep that head buried in the sand, or up islams ass. It's people like you, who hand western nations over to islam.


Bro, I'm tired
Ok
we are proud that we have FREE society with abundance of FREEDOMS
one of them is freedom to be an idiot and BIGOT
let it be
nothing personal dude
I'm just a little bit tired


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...



Given that Christians seem to be the most sane at this time in history those weapons might be what keeps the peace.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Well, threads claiming that 'we should ban Islam in the US' or 'How to stop Islam?' or 'Why the US has to save the World from China and Russia' are not absurd threads





Yes they are.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Islam is spread over all seven continents...  *




All seven? Really?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2015)

When you see Christians threatening to saw your head off and attacking people for running some cartoon. let us know

You cowards would never post that about Islam and their religion. Only the ones who will turn the other cheek.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...


Nutcase you are so misguided.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.
> ...


Crusaders were in response to muslim hordes murdering innocents. Islam is evil and you are an idiot.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't believe my eyes. I can't believe that anyone would get on a public forum and post such unbelievably dumb stuff. It's way beyond dumb. It's beyond stupid. We need to invent a new word to describe how utterly dumb it is.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...



Gotta deflect for the PC-protected religion!

Good stuff!

.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.
> ...



Ask one

Dumb ass


----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

Who else call me a dumb?
C'mon
don't be shy 
I can help you
you can call me a Muslimdumbitch or Muhammadumb
Nevertheless you can't change nothing

Why do you look at the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye?
Matthew 7:3


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Who else call me a dumb?
> :3




It's self-evident, stuplex.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Who else call me a dumb?
> C'mon
> don't be shy
> I can help you
> ...


Your not dumb, you are a stupid idiot.


----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Who else call me a dumb?
> ...


ubble-gubble


----------



## MaryL (Jan 17, 2015)

MMMM..maybe. I am agnostic, so, I don't care. But  a muslim once told me that  muslims  originally  invaded Christian lands, and the Christians started the  crusades back in the old days as a response to all the muslims invasions into Christian lands...I AM LIKE, OK.  Nobody tells us this stuff, it's always, Christians crusades into MUSLIM lands started this  crap. But, that isn't true, like terrorism, it's really muslims that started this.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


Yep, proved my point.


----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

MaryL said:


> MMMM..maybe. I am agnostic, so, I don't care. But a muslim once told me that muslims originally invaded Christian lands, and the Christians started the crusades back in the old days as a response to all the muslims invasions into Christian lands...I AM LIKE, OK. Nobody tells us this stuff, it's always, Christians crusades into MUSLIM lands started this crap. But, that isn't true, like terrorism, it's really muslims that started this.



Let me tell you a story about Christians, Muslims, the Middle East and America.
1987 1.4 Million Christians in Iraq (before Operation Desert Storm) 
2003 1 Million Christians in Iraq (before The Iraq war)  
2014 less than 300 000
fucking Saddam killed more than one million Christians
yes, Sure

another story

The Christians had numbered about 2.2 million 10% of Syria's population and lived mainly in the northeast. Many of them left because of the widespread perception they support the embattled Syrian government.Assad's government. Do you remember what Obama was going to do with Syria and Assad?


----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

do you need any links?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Who else call me a dumb?
> C'mon
> don't be shy
> I can help you
> ...



You aren't even a speck worth bothering with. You have no clue of what tolerance is


----------



## MaryL (Jan 17, 2015)

I am going back before Bush, Islam started this downhill slide into oblivion we have got going on now, Islam was created out of Judaism/Christianity, 1000 years or more. Islam is a cheap copy. And they tried to take over and they failed. And  they spurred  the crusades and they lost. And they have hated on Christians / the west, ever since. Talk about sore losers,  NOW they strap bombs on to little girls. Really? Nobody else does that. Not Jews, Christians, Buddhists. Just Islam. I doubt Christianity is a threat, they aren't crashing planes into buildings or even blowing up  mosques.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 17, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Islam is spread over all seven continents...  *
> ...


there is a muslim in Antartica.     Really.


----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 17, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I am going back before Bush, Islam started this downhill slide into oblivion we have got going on now, Islam was created out of Judaism/Christianity, 1000 years or more. Islam is a cheap copy. And they tried to take over and they failed. And they spurred the crusades and they lost. And they have hated on Christians / the west, ever since. Talk about sore losers, NOW they strap bombs on to little girls. Really? Nobody else does that. Not Jews, Christians, Buddhists. Just Islam. I doubt Christianity is a threat, they aren't crashing planes into buildings or even blowing up mosques.


yes, they just killed 200000 Iraqis
no, they did nothing terrible. never.
one more question for you
Fifteen of terrorists accused of 9/11 attack were from Saudi Arabia, two from the UAE, one from Egypt, and one from Lebanon. Nobody from Iraq.
?????????


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.


amazingly is even an understatement


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2015)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Go figure


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, so do jews and christians.   I bet the Jews substantially outnumber the muslims in Antartica.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2015)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Well, so do jews and christians.   I bet the Jews substantially outnumber the muslims in Antartica.




When's the last time you heard of religious strife in Antarctica? Maybe...............


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2015)

Russia is a Christian nation?  Interesting assessment.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > MMMM..maybe. I am agnostic, so, I don't care. But a muslim once told me that muslims originally invaded Christian lands, and the Christians started the crusades back in the old days as a response to all the muslims invasions into Christian lands...I AM LIKE, OK. Nobody tells us this stuff, it's always, Christians crusades into MUSLIM lands started this crap. But, that isn't true, like terrorism, it's really muslims that started this.
> ...


Obama did nothing. That is what he does best. NOTHING.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I am going back before Bush, Islam started this downhill slide into oblivion we have got going on now, Islam was created out of Judaism/Christianity, 1000 years or more. Islam is a cheap copy. And they tried to take over and they failed. And they spurred the crusades and they lost. And they have hated on Christians / the west, ever since. Talk about sore losers, NOW they strap bombs on to little girls. Really? Nobody else does that. Not Jews, Christians, Buddhists. Just Islam. I doubt Christianity is a threat, they aren't crashing planes into buildings or even blowing up mosques.
> ...


You are a blithering idiot, make sense when you talk or shut up fool.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 17, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Aren't you nice?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 17, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.



Seems like the regular kind of dumb by USMB standards.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 17, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Blithering idiots ...are you people on auto-pilot? I NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER  (subtle enough for you ?) mentioned any county, ever....Are you off your meds?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 18, 2015)

MaryL said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


I am not talking about you.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 18, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...



And if you were carrying a loaded gun that would make you extremely dangerous


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 18, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...




With all that power why isnt the world destroyed yet?


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 18, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is what liberals believe.  That's why liberals support the jihad.  Muslims are just the liberal army to rid the world of Christians.


WTF resident cray cray rw'er?!!! 




Tipsycatlover


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 18, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...





MaryL said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...



No not really


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 18, 2015)

mikegriffith1 said:


> I can't believe my eyes. I can't believe that anyone would get on a public forum and post such unbelievably dumb stuff. It's way beyond dumb. It's beyond stupid. We need to invent a new word to describe how utterly dumb it is.


so no response? After all that scrivening as well?

How soon you types forget the disastrous cowboy diplomacy of the last Repub Prez- "Democracy at the end of a barrel of a gun", to the tune of TRILLIONS of taxpayer dollars, that only ended up transferring wealth upwards from the taxpayer to the defense contractors. Save it Sparky.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 18, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...



The ocean is much more dangerous than your bath tub,    wanted to let you know that,  but... does that make the Ocean somehow evil?  The ocean will take undoubtedly many more lives than your bathtub will,  but of course if you are taking a bath and your toaster somehow falls in there,  then your bathtub becomes much more deadly for you than the ocean.  

Really though for your own protection, you should stay away from both of them


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

bravoactual said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > World military strength by religion
> ...



Mark Twain had canny skills in observing things and then putting them in an amusing way. 

"The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco."  ~ Mark Twain

I always remember that quote when I am freezing during a Giants game in the middle of summer.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

MaryL said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...



 I do not think he was referring to you. You do not have a monopoly when it comes to being an idiot. We got people like S.J. vying for the same crown.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


I don't think you're in any danger of losing that title, Vagrant.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



 You are just being modest. You know I am in no position to compete with you for that title.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Pretty weak, that's kind of like saying "I know you are but what am I?".


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That is not what I said. Have you started working on your comprehension skills yet unless you want to keep holding the title?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Ah, the old "reading comprehension skills" comeback.  That means I just won.  Tough luck there, dork.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You do not know the meaning of the word winning, idiot. 

I know this advise will go way above your head but here it is free of cost  You cannot win or lose anything on this forum, moron.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Here's some "advice".  Learn how to spell before you offer "advise", moron.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 18, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.
> ...


Crusaders went to Jerusalem in 1099 - over 900 years ago -  are you for real ?


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



There is a difference between advice and advise. That is your homework for tonight to find out the difference unless you want to continue to hold on to the title of being the stupidest person on USMB 

Your choice, Einstein


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


No shit, Sherlock, and you used the wrong one.  Try looking it up, idiot.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Don't try to wiggle out  Be honest that you did not know the difference for honesty is the key to knowledge. Just stick around and you will learn things.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Why do you think I put quotation marks around them, you dumb fuck?  You used "advise" when you should have used "advice".  And if you can't grasp that simple concept, you truly are a freakin' moron.  Better quit before you reach imbecile status.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I will quit when I am finished educating your worthless self. I can see it will be a long drawn out process but it is what it is.

My motto is: leave no moron behind


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Then you'd better find a way to save yourself, imbecile.  You're in no position to be educating anyone on the English language, fuckwit.  Try going back to elementary school first.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Dimwit, I gave you a homework to find out the difference between advice and advise. Do that and learn something instead of wasting the bandwidth.  This is the problem with you nutcases; you never listen and therefore never learn. I doubt you know the meaning of the word imbecile. If you knew, you would have known that it applied to you.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


You're tho one who misused the word, moron.  Damn, you're thick!


----------



## suplex3000 (Jan 21, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



is everything Ok now, girls?
what about the problem?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Imbecile is an old word and was----once upon a time---
a technical term  referring to the condition which in
commom parlance is  "mental retardation"  (of the congenital variety).    The condition is a deficiency of cognition.   Other terms referring to the same condition in its various degrees are   "idiot"   and  "moron".    These terms are no longer in use


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...



For all the grief we heap onto Iran for their supposed nuclear ambitions, they aren't dropping bombs on their neighbors or otherwise displaying any overt national hostility. America drops bombs like if they get a frequent bomber discount on more. 

Sucks when you realize all the negative stuff our "enemies" say about us is actually true.

Difference between me and some 'self-radicalized type' is I"m so done with the whole us vs. them, pick up a gun and fight mantra that I'm not for-anyone any more. Fuck ya all, especially if you let what you believe turn you towards violence. Being right doesn't mean you have to be armed as well. If you're against a country like the US being violent you lose all credibility the moment you become violent in response.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > World military strength by religion
> ...




I will help you understand the current situation.    It is interesting.      Iran is very important.  -----It is the leader of
the  SHIITE WORLD.     Saudi Arabia is very important----It is the leader of the   SUNNI WORLD.      Those two worlds
are involved in the   BIG CONFLICT of the  21st Century. 
The  two worlds are revving up for   a giant war-----WORLD
WAR   III       --------you can ignore it if you wish------lots of
people like you ignored the issue of the   AXIS  vs  ALLIES ---
in  the 1930s..        Iran is very very important-----in fact,  even Turkey is important.     To help you understand---think of
SAUDI ARABIA  as if it is   Great Britain      and    Iran as if
it is   GERMANY      Iraq is the Sudetenland.      In case
you missed it--------the civil war in Yemen  which is very bloody right now-----is being Orchestrated by Iran----Yemen
is on the border of Saudi Arabia and is largely SUNNI-----
suddenly    SHIITE FORCES      houthi----penniless starving Shiite minority------IS VERY STRONG and taking over the whole damned place      (try not to break your neck trying to
get your head around these facts) --------more help.  
Assad is an ally of Iran.      Turkey wants its  OTTOMAN
EMPIRE BACK   --------IRAN WANTS THE WORLD


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...



KSA isn't gonna go to war with Iran, nor is anyone else. If they were inclined to it would have happened over 20 years ago. Last fools to make that mistake was Iraq. Two words to look up 'suicide waves.' Us can't even win a war against IED and the odd shoot-out, nevermind well-motivated battalions of suicide troops coming at you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 22, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> love your ignorance
> tell me please is it difficult or extremely difficult to face up to real things?
> maybe you think that crusaders came to Jerusalem just to go sightseeing?




Do make sure to come back and visit us in a few years.

We realize that the onset of puberty is a difficult time in a young person's life.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

US' power globally came about being the first tod evelop and use nuclear weapons. But we're lately discovering the very limited abilitiy of our conventional military might. When the major concern was the US and USSR hurling nukes at one another, everyone cowered in our shadows. But now that that fight is mostly averted and impossible, all the conventional nations are having a free-for-all and US influence is waning. Eventually we'll have no role in global politics at all one way or other. Either we'll default on our nation's debt and our economy will crash, or the nations with the most powerful conventional militaries will realize it and start dictating terms. My advice? Learn Cantonese.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



He is the girl (or girlish). I am just guilty of indulging ...


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I already gave you the prize for your mastery of words: advice and advise. Do you want another dildo? Was the last one not big enough and black enough?


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



It seems like you just described S.J.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> World military strength by religion
> 
> Nuclear weapons
> 
> ...



Just how desperate are you?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...this is just amazingly dumb. Not the regular kind of dumb, no, a really special kind of dumb.
> ...



You post a thread like this and think you have room to suggest someone else is "ignorant"?    Oh!  The irony of it all!   You Russians are just too much!

Guess we cannot look into how the FSB and KGB trained Al Qaeda, eh?  How Belsan was set up by the FSB for a false flag and the Russians do not mind murdering their own children if the agenda works for them.  Clean up your own backyard, Surplus!  You're a full on disgrace!  Is it any wonder Russian brides would rather marry someone outside of their own country?  Not to me it isn't.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 24, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Who else call me a dumb?
> ...



He is a Russian. It comes with the territory.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 24, 2015)

GreenBean said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Unfortunately?    Yes!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Who has handed a western country to Islam?
> ...


Spell much?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 24, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Look everybody!  I have a stalker.  I was hoping for a human.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 25, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I am going back before Bush, Islam started this downhill slide into oblivion we have got going on now, Islam was created out of Judaism/Christianity, 1000 years or more. Islam is a cheap copy. And they tried to take over and they failed.


That's obvious.  I mean, if you're serious about taking over the world, there are a few important bases you need to cover, in order to pull it off.

_1.  You'll need military bases strategically placed all over the world (we have over 1000) - check!
2.  You'll need a modern, mechanized military, with a global, communication network in real time (like we do) - check!
3.  You'll need lots of nuclear weapons and the delivery systems to put them where they need to be, if we so choose (and we got more than anyone on the planet) - check!_​
Have Muslims done any of that?  Nope.  Then you're right, they failed.



MaryL said:


> And  they spurred  the crusades and they lost. And they have hated on Christians / the west, ever since. Talk about sore losers,  NOW they strap bombs on to little girls. Really? Nobody else does that. Not Jews, Christians, Buddhists. Just Islam.


The Crusades were the Christian's version of a Caliphate.  You never give power to people who think they talk to God.



MaryL said:


> I doubt Christianity is a threat, they aren't crashing planes into buildings or even blowing up  mosques.


No, they're dropping them from drones.  They're bigger, kill more people and you don't need "hate" to set them off.  All you need is some 19 year old kid sitting in an air conditioned room behind a joy stick and a monitor somewhere in Nevada.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Damn! Your incessant whining is annoying.


----------

